# Sulfur Dioxide Regulator CGA 660



## Anonymous (Jul 5, 2010)

Found this old regulator made in Italy among my wifes late husbands things, wondering if this is for sulfur dioxide.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 5, 2010)

It could well be. The connector is a straight thread, but I do not recall the size. A washer (seal) was generally supplied with the bottle, to insure a leak-proof connection. 

If you use a bottle of SO2, a regulator isn't a requirement. I never used one in all my years, but chose, instead, to regulate flow with a valve. That works perfectly well, just not quite as sensitive where adjustment is concerned. My first few years I used the valve on the bottle, but when I built the castle, I installed a stainless valve at the hood. It offered much finer adjustments for flow. Bottom line---smoke'em if you have 'em, but don't buy one if you don't really need it. 

Do understand, I'm making reference to using SO2 for precipitating gold. If you have something else in mind, my comments may not be worth the electrons it took to get them on your monitor. :lol: 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Jul 5, 2010)

There is a list of CGA fittings for various gasses in this link.

http://www.ilpi.com/inorganic/glassware/regulators.html


----------

